# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010 says disconnected



## dolphin18

I have 1 user that is having a major outlook problem. Every day her Outlook just says 'disconnected'. The user had Office 2007 with an XP platform and this used to happen then. Profile has been recreated several times, and i've replaced her LAN cable with a new one, patched her in a new port and our Patch Panel was completely renewed in Nov 2010 - so there is definately not a network issue as another person in the same room NEVER has this problem. 
As this was happeing so frequently, we have since provided her with a new HP laptop, with Windows 7 64-bit platform and Office 2010. So everything is new and again her profile was re-created.
Every day this week it's happened again? 
If the user waits for half hour or so it can come back. They have rebooted several times and I have done an office repair. 
I've read some comments about increasing the MAPi limit and clearing out the logs which I'm going to try, other than that am hitting a brick wall. 
No idea where or what to do from here.

Any ideas/help are much appreciated.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2010 says disconnected*

If your solutions don't work, see if user is undocking prior to problem. It's happened to many when they go away with the laptop and reconnect. One other possibility is "unintended acceleration" i.e. Audi/Toyota. It requires you to physically watch the user and even though they swear they didn't do something (hit a key, Enter, triple click, whatever) they did.


----------



## Kesher

*Re: Outlook 2010 says disconnected*

Next time it happens, get the user to ping the exchange server and see if you get a reply.
Also, get the user to log into Outlook Web Access and see if they can gain access without any problems.


----------



## djaburg

*Re: Outlook 2010 says disconnected*

If it's saying that they're disconnected, then something would be affecting the connection to the server. First I'd look at the system logs on the workstation and the server around the time that the person realized they were disconnected. I'm curious if perhaps the system is going to sleep when they step away from the computer which would cause that kind of disconnect.


----------



## dolphin18

*Re: Outlook 2010 says disconnected*

All

Thanks for your replies. About a week ago we increased the MAPI limit on the exchange server and the user hasn't reported a problem for a week! This was happening daily so I'm hoping this has fixed the problem.. 
No news is good news!!:wave:


----------

